# S.O.S! Reo Grand firing pin



## Scissorhands (24/10/19)

Good day

posting on behalf of a friend, hes desperately looking for a Reo Grand firing pin, its his only mod and daily driver for 2+ years

If anyone has one to spare, please let me know

Best regards


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/19)

Give me your mates Or yours) name, address, postal code, and cell number please.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/19)

PS I hope this is the correct one?


----------



## Scissorhands (24/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> PS I hope this is the correct one?



Uncle Rob, thanks for the life line, unfortunately its the wrong one(P67), looking for the Reo grand , its the long one with a transparent tube over the base 

thanks for the thought!


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/19)

Scissorhands said:


> Uncle Rob, thanks for the life line, unfortunately its the wrong one(P67), looking for the Reo grand , its the long one with a transparent tube over the base
> 
> thanks for the thought!



Pleasure!


----------



## Christos (24/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Give me your mates Or yours) name, address, postal code, and cell number please.
> View attachment 181131


This is for a woodvill or p67

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (24/10/19)

Scissorhands said:


> Uncle Rob, thanks for the life line, unfortunately its the wrong one(P67), looking for the Reo grand , its the long one with a transparent tube over the base
> 
> thanks for the thought!


You could possibly make one out of a thin piece of brass perhaps but it would have to be very thin and the consistency of the press would change.


----------



## Christos (24/10/19)

Paging @GregF in the hopes of a spare!


----------



## GregF (24/10/19)

Let me see if I can find one. I might have a heavy duty contact because I don't like them but I think my son has it.... will check

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (25/10/19)

Sorry @Scissorhands he used the one and cant find the other. 
I was going to put in an order for some spares before Reosmods closed but never got around to it.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Scissorhands (25/10/19)

GregF said:


> Sorry @Scissorhands he used the one and cant find the other.
> I was going to put in an order for some spares before Reosmods closed but never got around to it.



No stress Greg, I appreciate the effort

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/10/19)

Scissorhands said:


> No stress Greg, I appreciate the effort


 Apologies for the late reply, I’m looking for my Reo spares, ( Mini house renovation for Locust 1’s return from Potch as a degreed boy, if he starts working he’ll be the man  ) and I think I might have 2. If I find them after surviving my nieces 7th birthday party today I’ll let you know and we can take it from there.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

